# Moved this subject over here..More Pros in LAD



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

No major problems to speak of specifically as I've detailed here before but just absolutely nothing in common. The detachment is searing on both sides. We are just trying to get to the point of being friends in MC. We never really had all the fireworks and such.(I know what was I thinking??) Should I come up with a plan for some kind of monetary settlement so she allows me to leave without guilt tripping me to death? I know a lot on here have been left so I'm trying to be delicate but kids will be grown in five years and it will be REAL scary with just us in the house. We can't even talk about anything outside of biz/kids. HELP??!!! Anyone have a plan??? Any "left" who would have rather "leaver" done "_____"? thanks! Dude


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

If you want out, then get the hell out and be done. Dont wait for your kids to be grown, you dont do them or you any favors by doing that. You can be costing ALL of you a lot of happiness. Are you proposing BUYING your way out of your marriage?? No need for that, just be fair on both sides when you split. Rip off that bandaid and get it over with.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Consult an attorney. How does your wife feel in MC? Does she want to save the marriage? What will she give you a guilt trip about? Money? Kids?

Regardless, YOU don't want to save it because you don't think it was ever worth saving. Kids shouldn't have to be around two adults who are roommates and unhappy. The longer you wait the harder it is for them to adjust. So back to my first point.

Consult an attorney about what is customary and fair in your area. Look at all of your assets and liabilities, income, potential child support and what you think should be done with the marital home. Then you can either come to the table with an offer/starting point for negotiation, or might just be pressed into trying harder.


----------

